# Any wedding or professional photographers use the Rebel T2i or T3i?



## TCUphoto

I am thinking about getting the Canon Rebel T2i (I don't see a huge difference in the T3i based on internet specs I've seen), but I was wondering if that will be good enough for running a professional business on? I already have some business planned for next year, including a wedding, and would like something better than my old Pentax K100D I rely on now. Plus, I would like to have a second camera just in case...

Or should I cough up the extra cash and go for something better? I am a full time med student so I need the best bang for my buck. 

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel

Here is an (in)famous wedding photographer who was using a Rebel, and an 18-55 kit zoom and a pokey 70-300...this is kind of the way I think many customers feel about people shooting "professionally" with entry-level equipment. The entire Rebel T2i,T3,T3i model cluster-up is an incredible mess...I cannot figure out what Canon is trying to do, except a Sony-style flooding of each and every single price point with "something" that they "hope" will get a sale for the brand at the expense of a competing brand; otherwise they would do what has traditionally been done by Nikon, which is to try and build the best possible camera for each "slot", and then achieve high unit sales of fewer models with much more clearly-defined boundaries between the models. Like say Nikon D90, then Nikon D300s...not T2i,T3,T3i,and 60D all totally clustered-up and confusing what Canon refers to as end-users.

Honestly, I have no idea why you'd switch from Pentax to Canon when the Canon would be a Rebel...






If it were ME, and I were switching systems TODAY, I'd look at a Nikon camera for better light metering (color-aware, not color-blind) and better flash metering (color- and distance-aware) and better multi-flash/remote flash control (15 year head start on Canon on both color-aware ambient and flash metering and control). Besides, Pentax and Nikon share a lot of similarities in lens mounting/dismounting, focusing directions/SONY-made sensor technology, and body and control design ethos. Pentax and Nikon cameras are actually reasonably similar, whereas Canon's tiny buttons and weird controls are vastly different from those of Pentax or Nikon.

WHATEVER you want to get--make SURE it feels good to you!!!!!!!! Don;t let me, or anybody else make the decision on how to spend YOUR dollars. I shoot Canon most of the time nowadays, but don't like the bodies. The files are good though, and it's all payed for.


----------



## TCUphoto

Derrel said:


> Here is an (in)famous wedding photographer who was using a Rebel, and an 18-55 kit zoom and a pokey 70-300...this is kind of the way I think many customers feel about people shooting "professionally" with entry-level equipment. The entire Rebel T2i,T3,T3i model cluster-up is an incredible mess...I cannot figure out what Canon is trying to do, except a Sony-style flooding of each and every single price point with "something" that they "hope" will get a sale for the brand at the expense of a competing brand; otherwise they would do what has traditionally been done by Nikon, which is to try and build the best possible camera for each "slot", and then achieve high unit sales of fewer models with much more clearly-defined boundaries between the models. Like say Nikon D90, then Nikon D300s...not T2i,T3,T3i,and 60D all totally clustered-up and confusing what Canon refers to as end-users.
> 
> Honestly, I have no idea why you'd switch from Pentax to Canon when the Canon would be a Rebel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were ME, and I were switching systems TODAY, I'd look at a Nikon camera for better light metering (color-aware, not color-blind) and better flash metering (color- and distance-aware) and better multi-flash/remote flash control (15 year head start on Canon on both color-aware ambient and flash metering and control). Besides, Pentax and Nikon share a lot of similarities in lens mounting/dismounting, focusing directions/SONY-made sensor technology, and body and control design ethos. Pentax and Nikon cameras are actually reasonably similar, whereas Canon's tiny buttons and weird controls are vastly different from those of Pentax or Nikon.
> 
> WHATEVER you want to get--make SURE it feels good to you!!!!!!!! Don;t let me, or anybody else make the decision on how to spend YOUR dollars. I shoot Canon most of the time nowadays, but don't like the bodies. The files are good though, and it's all payed for.





Wow. Point taken. Thanks for the help


----------



## TheBiles

You should probably have professional-level equipment for professional-level work. Even if you did shoot with a Rebel for some crazy reason, you'd want some nice glass on there to get the best shots. A nice camera is an investment that will quickly pay for itself if you truly do have a bunch of jobs lined up. 

--
Sent from my Droid Bionic.


----------



## shootermcgavin

Ha ha that was an awesome video, those pictures were not only poor but trashy lookin too.  Just make sure if you don't watch the whole video you forward to the verdict and keep in  mind they were asking for $1000 back.  It reminds me of a local company who posted on their site we have a professional Canon XS Dslr on their website, like it was a reason to use them.  They obviously never made it to Canons website.  This video should be on the main page just to keep people on planet earth.


----------



## Hickeydog

I'd bet that some pro's use them as a back-up/second body.  The T2i is a solid camera.  As a primary?  No way.  You'd want at least a 7D, 5D, or 1D.


----------



## KmH

TCUphoto said:


> Any wedding or professional photographers use the Rebel T2i or T3i?


Yes, but both of those cameras are entry-level cameras - 2 grade levels below professional grade.

A main issue is shutter life expectancy. Entry-level cameras are not expected to be used nearly as often as pro grade cameras. Hence their shutters are not designed to last as long as pro grade shutters.

Canon discloses Camera Shutter Life Expectancy 

Canon does not publish shutter life expectancy in the Overview of their cameras on their CanonUSA web site.  Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T3i 18-55mm IS II Kit

Nikon does at NikonUSA.com. Digital SLR Cameras | Nikon Digital Cameras | D-SLR Camera
For the D7000 - 





> Compact but durable with magnesium-alloy top and rear covers, superior weather and dust seals and a *150,000 cycle-rated shutter system* providing reliable operation...



D5000 - 





> *Durable, high precision shutter*
> Testing to over 100,000 cycles assures precision and long shutter life.



D3s - 





> *Rugged and Precise Magnesium Alloy Construction*
> Effectively protected from invasive dust, moisture and electromagnetic interference with a  self-diagnostic shutter mechanism tested to exceed 300,000 cycles



Canon T3i - 





> Overview - The REBEL on the Move.
> Photographers looking for an easy-to-use camera that will help them create their next masterpiece need look no further than the Canon EOS Rebel T3i. The next in a long line of phenomenal compact DSLRs, the EOS Rebel T3i continues the Rebel tradition of easy operation, compact design and no-compromise performance. Featuring Canon's newest DIGIC 4 Image Processor and an 18.0 Megapixel CMOS Image Sensor - plus cutting-edge technologies like Full HD video recording, Live View shooting, Wireless flash photography and even a Vari-angle 3.0-inch LCD monitor - the EOS Rebel T3i offers the best of EOS photography in a compact package.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

OP, I suggest save pennies and buy decent gear for your upcoming wedding job.  This is just a hobby for me, but I wasted a lot of time in the beginning getting entry level stuff (just to upgrade it all anyway).


----------



## katerolla

get a second hand 7D and get the 50mm 1.8 EF lens which is about 80mm on the 7D from memory it should cost about $100 new in us even cheaper secand hand.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

Most importantly, know what you are buying, don't waste your money.


----------



## Big Mike

Derrel said:


> The entire Rebel T2i,T3,T3i model cluster-up is an incredible mess...I cannot figure out what Canon is trying to do, except a Sony-style flooding of each and every single price point with "something" that they "hope" will get a sale for the brand at the expense of a competing brand; otherwise they would do what has traditionally been done by Nikon, which is to try and build the best possible camera for each "slot", and then achieve high unit sales of fewer models with much more clearly-defined boundaries between the models. Like say Nikon D90, then Nikon D300s...not T2i,T3,T3i,and 60D all totally clustered-up and confusing what Canon refers to as end-users.


D3100
D5100
D60
D90
D7000
D300s
D700

Discontinued
D40
D40X
D70
D70s
D300
D2X
D2Xs
D2Hs

Doesn't seem any less confusing to me.


----------



## EchoingWhisper

Big Mike said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Rebel T2i,T3,T3i model cluster-up is an incredible mess...I cannot figure out what Canon is trying to do, except a Sony-style flooding of each and every single price point with "something" that they "hope" will get a sale for the brand at the expense of a competing brand; otherwise they would do what has traditionally been done by Nikon, which is to try and build the best possible camera for each "slot", and then achieve high unit sales of fewer models with much more clearly-defined boundaries between the models. Like say Nikon D90, then Nikon D300s...not T2i,T3,T3i,and 60D all totally clustered-up and confusing what Canon refers to as end-users.
> 
> 
> 
> D3100
> D5100
> D60
> D90
> D7000
> D300s
> D700
> 
> Discontinued
> D40
> D40X
> D70
> D70s
> D300
> D2X
> D2Xs
> D2Hs
> 
> Doesn't seem any less confusing to me.
Click to expand...


If you do read what Nikon says, you'll understand how their gap are clearly defined. Lots of Canon DSLRs seems to be almost the same.


----------



## TheBiles

At least Canon's naming scheme makes a moderate amount of sense. 


--
Sent from my CyanogenMod-powered TouchPad.


----------



## Destin

EchoingWhisper said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Rebel T2i,T3,T3i model cluster-up is an incredible mess...I cannot figure out what Canon is trying to do, except a Sony-style flooding of each and every single price point with "something" that they "hope" will get a sale for the brand at the expense of a competing brand; otherwise they would do what has traditionally been done by Nikon, which is to try and build the best possible camera for each "slot", and then achieve high unit sales of fewer models with much more clearly-defined boundaries between the models. Like say Nikon D90, then Nikon D300s...not T2i,T3,T3i,and 60D all totally clustered-up and confusing what Canon refers to as end-users.
> 
> 
> 
> D3100
> D5100
> D60
> D90
> D7000
> D300s
> D700
> 
> Discontinued
> D40
> D40X
> D70
> D70s
> D300
> D2X
> D2Xs
> D2Hs
> 
> Doesn't seem any less confusing to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you do read what Nikon says, you'll understand how their gap are clearly defined. Lots of Canon DSLRs seems to be almost the same.
Click to expand...



Uhhh, D60 was discontinued when the D3000 came out....


----------



## BastiaanImages

I would suggest to at least get a pro lens. This video shows an example of that:


----------



## Big Mike

> Uhhh, D60 was discontinued when the D3000 came out....



It's not on the discontinued list at dpreview yet.

Nikon Interchangeable Lens Cameras: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Derrel

Big Mike said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire Rebel T2i,T3,T3i model cluster-up is an incredible mess...I cannot figure out what Canon is trying to do, except a Sony-style flooding of each and every single price point with "something" that they "hope" will get a sale for the brand at the expense of a competing brand; otherwise they would do what has traditionally been done by Nikon, which is to try and build the best possible camera for each "slot", and then achieve high unit sales of fewer models with much more clearly-defined boundaries between the models. Like say Nikon D90, then Nikon D300s...not T2i,T3,T3i,and 60D all totally clustered-up and confusing what Canon refers to as end-users.
> 
> 
> 
> D3100
> D5100
> *D60--sorry Mike, discontinued lonnnng ago*
> D90*--sorry Mike, last generation, but still a HUGE seller for Nikon, their best mid-price body until the D7000 came out*
> D7000
> D300s*--sorry Mike, costs around three times as much as a Rebel*
> D700*--sorry Mike, this is a $2,800 pro-type camera not even in the discussion*
> 
> Discontinued
> D40
> D40X
> D70
> D70s
> D300
> D2X
> D2Xs
> D2Hs
> 
> Doesn't seem any less confusing to me.
Click to expand...


You mean like: 
Canon1D
Canon1Ds
Canon1D Mark II
Canon 1Ds Mark II
Canon 1D Mark II-n
Canon 1D Mark III
Canon 1Ds Mark III
Canon 1D Mark IV
Canon 1Ds Mark IV


Nice try Mike, but woefully inaccurate...one might even say disingenuous as you mix in cameras from multiple generations and include discontinued models in with new models....the  T2, T3,T3i,60D are ALL CURRENTLY available models. I don't think most Canon users, let alone the "end-users" Canon is aiming at can figure out the differences among all the current Canon Rebel models. Canon is clearly trying to compete with Sony's practice of flooding the market with cameras separated by around $100 at EACH price point. That's the way Canon is trying to fend off Sony's advances in this low-end market of *"cameras as consumer electronics" *which are sold at places like Best Buy,Target,K-Mart,and so on. Sony has a LOT of pull as far as getting floor and shelf space for its consumer electronics and cameras, and they realize that for the majority of customers buying at entry-level, each $100 increment represents a buying choice. Even $50 can be a sale/no sale factor in this economy.


And so, we have the Canon T2i, T3, T3i,60D currently on the shelves at Best Buy and Target stores all across the continent. Entry-level Canon d-slr's are aimed at the price-conscious consumer and really have to compete against Sony cameras. Sony has been willing to race to the bottom on price--they NEED to be willing to do that, in order to gain market share, and Sony has made huge gains in market share. Nikon's not trying to flood the low end with four nearly-identical models with nearly identical names in one segment--I do not think they have the production capacity to flood the market with clones, but also, Nikon is not being sold at nearly as many "consumer electronics" outlets as either Sony or Canon. Nikon is allowing/watching/observing as Canon fends off Sony in the battle of *"cameras as consumer electronics devices"*, and continuing to try and engineer the best camera they can in each segment, and to then run the design as long as it's still an excellent performer in its class...not rushing to iterate on 14-month buying cycles for pro-active consumers who are craving a new hobby camera, or for retailers who want a *"closely-spaced pricing matrix".* Nikon also uses sensors made by Sony...so Nikon knows which side the bread is buttered on...Sony's arrival has changed the way Canon markets, and Sony's sales simply dwarf Pentax and Olympus figures. Sony is a very powerful player in a segment where the choices are made mostly based on price, rebates, and package deals with kit lenses. Canon is willing to take Sony on at that game. Hence the Canon Rebel cluster-up.


----------



## KmH

Big Mike said:


> Uhhh, D60 was discontinued when the D3000 came out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not on the discontinued list at dpreview yet.
> 
> Nikon Interchangeable Lens Cameras: Digital Photography Review
Click to expand...

But it's been long gone from the Nikon USA web site, the official source for what Nikon is currently manufacturing.

It's possible DP Review is just slack at updating that info.


----------



## Big Mike

The only problem I see in Canon's line up, is that the T2i hasn't been discontinued yet.  Other than that, it's easy to see that the T3 is the lowest, the T3i is next, then the 60D, 7D, 5D etc.  
What's so complicated about that?

Nikon has the D3100, D5100, D7000, D90 (should this be discontinued by now), D700 etc.

Similar line up to my eyes.


----------



## jaomul

A guy I know does a fairly good sideline with a Canon 40D and and canon 350d as a back up. We could split hairs as to whether the 40D produces better images than the rebel series. Lots prefer layout etc but I would think an able photographer who knows his rebel or whatever would manage the job. The entry level DSLRs now have specs that would rival semi-pro cameras just few short years ago. How long they last is another thing but could you do a wedding with a rebel? If your a good wedding photographer familiar with canon,I think you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me

I'd personally go with a 1dsii, or a 5D classic if on a budget.


----------

